# Alternate Realities



## RoseannaRoseannadanna (Apr 30, 2017)

A post by @homefire got me to thinking about "Alternate Realities". These are realities that are just as real as we experience in day-to-day life, but somehow twisted 45 or 90 degrees. What got me thinking about it was a post I read on the Michigan Gun Owners Forum by a guy named PhotoTom. He really seems to have a good handle on living a happy life in an alternate reality. I strongly suggest that you all check him out, but especially Homefire.

Here is the link:

Michigan Gun Owners Community Forum


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Not my brand of tea. I don't come to the internet for deep thinking.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Not my brand of tea. I don't come to the internet for deep thinking.


Why is it that deep thinking and reflection always filter down to the prose of the basic superior liberal?

Hell I'm no deeper than butter spread on bread and just as malleable.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Why waste time with alternate realities. There are no rose colored glasses here. I deal with real life reality every day of every week of every year.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

"Well it just goes to show ya... Its always something"


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> Why waste time with alternate realities. There are no rose colored glasses here. I deal with real life reality every day of every week of every year.


this...I'm walking in this..

If he knows anything about my reality, then PhotoTom knows right where I am.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

How do we know the altered reality isn't the true reality we are avoiding? Maybe we alter it subconsciously in order to survive emotionally until we can recreate the reality we choose to be our actual reality, as we move laterally between realities looking for that which we seek.
Meow.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I just came back from the pasture. I was walking in something too.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

MGO?.Oh, are you from Michigan?.very interesting.


----------



## RoseannaRoseannadanna (Apr 30, 2017)

MI.oldguy said:


> MGO?.Oh, are you from Michigan?.very interesting.


Before I met my life partner Brittany and moved to the San Fernando Valley, I lived in Jackson, MI, just outside Lansing.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh,ok.a troll then.(Forum FYI,that's what us Yoopers call people from below the Mackinac bridge).


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RoseannaRoseannadanna said:


> Before I met my life partner Brittany and moved to the San Fernando Valley, I lived in Jackson, MI, just outside Lansing.


Ever been to the "B One" Bar in Jackson?


----------



## RoseannaRoseannadanna (Apr 30, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> Ever been to the "B One" Bar in Jackson?


That is where I met Brittany. She was one of the out of state dancers they brought in from time to time.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> How do we know the altered reality isn't the true reality we are avoiding? Maybe we alter it subconsciously in order to survive emotionally until we can recreate the reality we choose to be our actual reality, as we move laterally between realities looking for that which we seek.
> Meow.


First determine which is the altered reality.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

We can't determine the altered reality until we choose a reality to alter.

Michigan is an altered reality for me, because while I don't believe it actually exists, I do talk to people from there.
But since I only talk to them across the internet, I have no proof that they actually exist outside my mind d, which alters reality quite often as a defense mechanism to aid in compartmentalized theories and emotions.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> We can't determine the altered reality until we choose a reality to alter.
> 
> Michigan is an altered reality for me, because while I don't believe it actually exists, I do talk to people from there.
> But since I only talk to them across the internet, I have no proof that they actually exist outside my mind d, which alters reality quite often as a defense mechanism to aid in compartmentalized theories and emotions.


Meatchicken does exist really..

What is this Michigan you speak of though?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Why do I envision pages and pages before we reach nirvana in our new alternative reality. 

"One must be carried where the wind takes us if we wish to find what we seek." -Unknown

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

I was forced to live in California for three years because of work.

I have had enough of alternate realities.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maol9 said:


> I was forced to live in California for three years because of work.
> 
> I have had enough of alternate realities.


I understand why they want to leave the union, 90% are tripped out on one thing or another.

I think of the song white rabbit by Grace Slick and jeffy airplane, STONED.

I went to Cali in the spring of 1965, enjoyed the riots, we thanked John C. and JMB for their inventions.

Left there at the end of the year, at least I got to visit my relatives (fools) the smart ones left.

I thought I was in a banana republic while squatting in Compton, this is no joke.

The term "burn baby burn" was a reality, I could not believe what was going on there.

Watched the 92 riots last night, nothing changed, nor will it ever.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

How do I know meat chicken or Michigan really exists. I've been to California and it does exist, much to the bane of the civilized world. I don't think I've ever been to Michigan unless it was during a California based "experience " due to the air quality of the concert event. Even then, California, when not physically viewed, is just another figment of my imagination I allow to exist in a reality I can alter at whim. Meowby I'm finally coming to the realization that an altered reality meowby does truly exist in some fragmented by way of someone's mind that I travel in upon occasion of red shoes and catnip after an orange sunset cast upon tacos of azure burritos.
Meow.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> We can't determine the altered reality until we choose a reality to alter.
> 
> Michigan is an altered reality for me, because while I don't believe it actually exists, I do talk to people from there.
> But since I only talk to them across the internet, I have no proof that they actually exist outside my mind d, which alters reality quite often as a defense mechanism to aid in compartmentalized theories and emotions.


I get it, we can see what we want, think we know what we see, yet without validation nothing is real. Sometimes though our reality is the reason for our compartmentalized theories and emotions.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> How do I know meat chicken or Michigan really exists. I've been to California and it does exist, much to the bane of the civilized world. I don't think I've ever been to Michigan unless it was during a California based "experience " due to the air quality of the concert event. Even then, California, when not physically viewed, is just another figment of my imagination I allow to exist in a reality I can alter at whim. Meowby I'm finally coming to the realization that an altered reality meowby does truly exist in some fragmented by way of someone's mind that I travel in upon occasion of red shoes and catnip after an orange sunset cast upon tacos of azure burritos.
> Meow.


:vs_laugh:

If you're traversing my mind..that's enough!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

To all of the above, I took the blue pill......


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

rstanek said:


> To all of the above, I took the blue pill......


I didn't get the option of taking a pill.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

homefire said:


> I didn't get the option of taking a pill.


We all have the option, take the red pill and go down the rabbit hole or take the blue and except reality for what it is....( metaphor)...


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> How do I know meat chicken or Michigan really exists.


Because some of the best smoked cheese and BBQ ever! Comes from a character named Hawg who resides in Meatchicken.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rstanek said:


> To all of the above, I took the blue pill......


But "don't eat the brown acid"..... I repeat "don't eat the brown acid!"


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> Because some of the best smoked cheese and BBQ ever! Comes from a character named Hawg who resides in Meatchicken.


Is he thinking about moving?


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

rstanek said:


> We all have the option, take the red pill and go down the rabbit hole or take the blue and except reality for what it is....( metaphor)...


Oh...I think I understand. I took both pills. I'm a rebel.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

homefire said:


> Is he thinking about moving?


Yes to Texas. I heard they like to BBQ.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> Yes to Texas. I heard they like to BBQ.


I heard they know how it's done.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

homefire said:


> I get it, we can see what we want, think we know what we see, yet without validation nothing is real. Sometimes though our reality is the reason for our compartmentalized theories and emotions.





hawgrider said:


> Because some of the best smoked cheese and BBQ ever! Comes from a character named Hawg who resides in Meatchicken.


And since I have never personally experienced this repast of which you speak, it too is a figment, a delectable creation of my imagination awaiting validation. You exist in your reality, I exist in mine, but until the two are validated simultaneously I can o my picture you as a large man in red, standing before flames, searing the flesh of an unaccounted for but named creature, offering g said creature up as a sacrifice to a deity in another as of yet validated reality.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

homefire said:


> I heard they know how it's done.


When I move there.. Im going to show them how its done!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Deep fried peanut butter and tuna chimichangas.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I also heard that Photo Tom, Walther and Ziggy like to BBQ over at MGO:tango_face_smile:


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Ugh...this thread reminds me of laying with my head in the dirt, not able to move. As much as you guys can make me laugh, you can make me cry too.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> I also heard that Photo Tom, Walther and Ziggy like to BBQ over at MGO:tango_face_smile:


I doubt I'll be going there...'access denied.'


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Yes to Texas. I heard they like to BBQ.


It has been said of us Texans that we are indeed fond of BBQ, Cold beer, smoked anything, and loose women. Then again, maybe that's just me :devil:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rstanek said:


> To all of the above, I took the blue pill......


Viagra!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I spent two decades in an alternative reality.

Then I put the bottle down and sobered up.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> It has been said of us Texans that we are indeed fond of BBQ, Cold beer, smoked anything, and loose women. Then again, maybe that's just me :devil:


Sounds like paradise to me!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Tell me more about the loose women in Texas, unlike the frigid prudes here?

Hmmm, I have a map and a Jeep.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

You guys are acting weird again..what are you up to? :vs_worry:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Tell me more about the loose women in Texas, unlike the frigid prudes here?
> 
> Hmmm, I have a map and a Jeep.


You and Hawg will always be welcome in Texas.

Now Coastie, every time he comes he brings trouble. It's probably because of the many altered realities he has. Why his aura is so big and troubling that I can see it 30+ miles north of where he is.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

inceptor said:


> You and Hawg will always be welcome in Texas.
> 
> Now Coastie, every time he comes he brings trouble. It's probably because of the many altered realities he has. Why his aura is so big and troubling that I can see it 30+ miles north of where he is.


Now, let's get this straight: Are you saying I'm not welcome, or are you just announcing I'll be providing the entertainment with my one man travelling road show and cabaret?


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Coastie dad said:


> Now, let's get this straight: Are you saying I'm not welcome, or are you just announcing I'll be providing the entertainment with my one man travelling road show and cabaret?


You have a traveling road show? Cool.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

homefire said:


> You have a traveling road show? Cool.


He even has occasional guest appearances from the sword swallower and a bearded Lady.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> He even has occasional guest appearances from the sword swallower and a bearded Lady.


Have I met this sword swallower? He sounds interesting.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> He even has occasional guest appearances from the sword swallower and a bearded Lady.


All true....but remember, it's a one man, multiple personality show. Jack is the sword swallower....


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

The psychiatrist said the multiple personalities were all in my head.

I said, "Yep." And the rest of us agreed.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Do you have a part for me?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

homefire said:


> Do you have a part for me?


What tricks do you do ?


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm not a pony.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

It's a one man show and cabaret. Only me and my personalities performing under the macabre glow of my somewhat nuclear aura.
Unless you are one of my new personalities I haven't met yet?


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Our personalities may be similar, but I'm not one of yours..I am my own sort of kookiness.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

So what side of the matrix are we on now?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rstanek said:


> So what side of the matrix are we on now?


Yes we are.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> are you just announcing I'll be providing the entertainment with my one man travelling road show and cabaret?


Yup but Hawg beat me to it.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

If you wanted my attention all you had to do was say so..


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

How would I know how sharp you are if I were to be so blunt?
I am the string in the theory tying it all together, I am the mathematical anomaly calculated by common core, where the answer is irrelevant as long as you got to the answer using the approved method, because the knowledge is in the journey, not the destination, the hunt is in the chase, not the kill.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> It's a one man show and cabaret. Only me and my personalities performing under the macabre glow of my somewhat nuclear aura.
> Unless you are one of my new personalities I haven't met yet?


I did a theatrical performance on puns once. It was a play on words.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> I did a theatrical performance on puns once. It was a play on words.


I heard you were on the stage. First one out of town!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RoseannaRoseannadanna said:


> That is where I met Brittany. She was one of the out of state dancers they brought in from time to time.


I'd like to invite you and Brittany to a community I am a part of. You seem like a spiritually minded person looking for enlightenment and answers to mysteries of the world. Anyone here is also welcome to come check out the forum. We have deep discussions and welcome new people to spur the conversation.

Spiritual Forums - Spirituality, Metaphysical, Paranormal and Religious Discussion Forums


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

The one thing I like about the alternate realities theory is... there are an infinite number of realities for every possible choice you will make over your life time and all those coincide with every choice of every other human being.. If this is true then in some realities Im making babies with Mila Kunis instead of Ashtin Kutcher... :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Doc Holliday said:


> The one thing I like about the alternate realities theory is... there are an infinite number of realities for every possible choice you will make over your life time and all those coincide with every choice of every other human being.. If this is true then in some realities Im making babies with Mila Kunis instead of Ashtin Kutcher... :tango_face_grin:


String theory! But that also means in some reality, somewhere, you ARE making babies with Ashton Kutcher.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> The one thing I like about the alternate realities theory is... there are an infinite number of realities for every possible choice you will make over your life time and all those coincide with every choice of every other human being.. If this is true then in some realities Im making babies with Mila Kunis instead of Ashtin Kutcher... :tango_face_grin:


Who are Mila Kunis and Ashton Kutcher?


----------



## RoseannaRoseannadanna (Apr 30, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> I'd like to invite you and Brittany to a community I am a part of. You seem like a spiritually minded person looking for enlightenment and answers to mysteries of the world. Anyone here is also welcome to come check out the forum. We have deep discussions and welcome new people to spur the conversation.
> 
> Spiritual Forums - Spirituality, Metaphysical, Paranormal and Religious Discussion Forums


That sounds wonderful! Thankyou for inviting us.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

your link goes to the home page, don't feel like digging. 

Live in the real world, talk about it to Jesus. That keeps me going.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Denton said:


> Not my brand of tea. I don't come to the internet for deep thinking.


Me either. I do it at home.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I can't deep think because of the surface tension, hence, am shallow floating on top.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

When I thinks, I sits. When I sits, I falls asleep.



Then the nightmares come rushing in, demons riding my fears and insecurities as though they were wild horses, a cavalry charge of banshees ripping my psyche asunder, bringing havoc and carnage to scar my mind, to torture my already benighted soul, and destroy the inner beauty, to stop the rose from blooming.


But then I wake up and have cookies. And it's ok.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> When I thinks, I sits. When I sits, I falls asleep.
> 
> Then the nightmares come rushing in, demons riding my fears and insecurities as though they were wild horses, a cavalry charge of banshees ripping my psyche asunder, bringing havoc and carnage to scar my mind, to torture my already benighted soul, and destroy the inner beauty, to stop the rose from blooming.
> 
> But then I wake up and have cookies. And it's ok.


What... no milk to dunk the cookies in?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Mila Kunis


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> What... no milk to dunk the cookies in?


Milk is for sissies. I have a latte.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Doc Holliday said:


> Mila Kunis
> 
> View attachment 44577


PLEASE ..... somebody buy the gal a cheeseburger.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> PLEASE ..... somebody buy the gal a cheeseburger.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> Milk is for sissies. I have a latte.


Umm I can safely say I would never go near a La la latte... Starbucks is for Snowflakes.

Milk does the body good! Im a manly man I drink my milk raw right from the cow.


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> Umm I can safely say I would never go near a La la latte... Starbucks is for Snowflakes.
> 
> Milk does the body good! Im a manly man I drink my milk raw right from the cow.


Oh really?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

homefire said:


> Oh really?


Yes really! Raw right from the cow. No pasteurization. None Zip Nada!


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Doc Holliday said:


> Mila Kunis
> 
> View attachment 44577


I would happily have milk and cookies with Mila...


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

She's beautiful isn't she..even if she does eat sauerkraut all day..


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

If I did I'd open a jar.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Yes really! Raw right from the cow. No pasteurization. None Zip Nada!


Real men drink real milk. I grew up working a dairy as a teenager, drinking milk straight from the tank in the milk room.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Umm I can safely say I would never go near a La la latte... Starbucks is for Snowflakes.


Well you big silly cowboy, there is milk in latte's. And the best part is that for those lactose intolerant you can get almond milk.



hawgrider said:


> Milk does the body good! Im a manly man I drink my milk raw right from the cow.


It would seem to me that getting milk straight from the cow could be hazardous. First, isn't it hard to drink laying down? Second, aren't you worried about the cow stepping on you? Third and MOST important, that milk has not been government approved yet. There may even be a couple of laws against that. You are aware EVERYTHING must be govt approved, right?


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Real men drink real milk. I grew up working a dairy as a teenager, drinking milk straight from the tank in the milk room.


Me too. lain:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Real men drink real milk. I grew up working a dairy as a teenager, drinking milk straight from the tank in the milk room.


Did exactly the same thing, grandparents chicken farm and also had six cows for milk, butter and my favorite buttermilk..

Cans were in the cooler, used a dipper to fill a tin cup.

Those cows were milked by hand, I did them once in a while.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Grew up on a farm, drank raw milk, made our own butter and ice cream, we even butchered our own meat, not usda inspected, raised our own pigs and chickens, we bartered with the local grocer, we traded eggs for sugar, flour and coffee., and guess what I'm still here to tell you about it....


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Real men drink real milk. I grew up working a dairy as a teenager, drinking milk straight from the tank in the milk room.





inceptor said:


> Well you big silly cowboy, there is milk in latte's. And the best part is that for those lactose intolerant you can get almond milk.
> 
> It would seem to me that getting milk straight from the cow could be hazardous. First, isn't it hard to drink laying down? Second, aren't you worried about the cow stepping on you? Third and MOST important, that milk has not been government approved yet. There may even be a couple of laws against that. You are aware EVERYTHING must be govt approved, right?





rstanek said:


> Grew up on a farm, drank raw milk, made our own butter and ice cream, we even butchered our own meat, not usda inspected, raised our own pigs and chickens, we bartered with the local grocer, we traded eggs for sugar, flour and coffee., and guess what I'm still here to tell you about it....


When I lived in Wi. off the south shore of the big lake we dipped it right out of the vat and put our money in the coffee can. Fresh cheese too all on the honor system imagine that! Now we lease a cow from a local farm.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

True story. The wife and I were talking about that the other day. Her daddy had a milk cow. I am a city boy but had friends and relatives in the country. I love fresh milk and I miss it.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Yes really! Raw right from the cow. No pasteurization. None Zip Nada!


Uh huh. How do you keep from getting stepped on?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Newb.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

He stretched it! LOL!

Cats were always around for a squirt.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Coastie dad said:


> Uh huh. How do you keep from getting stepped on?


They are the rare breed of long teet dairy cows.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SGG said:


> Newb.


Hes a chicken rancher so he's clueless about cow teets.

I've always been a teet man.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> They are the rare breed of long teet dairy cows.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Meh. I can milk cows. I can milk goats. Now we just swap eggs for it.
I've had milk cows and don't gots that desire no more. I'll go back to a milk goat if it comes down to it, but I like our current system.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

drugs? please step away from the drugs. 
there is no reality remember that.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like somebody got ahold of some Maui Wowie.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Sounds like somebody got ahold of some Maui Wowie.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

SGG said:


>


Ahhh, the good ole days


----------

